# Best Fake Water for Diorama?



## gvaughn1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi there, I'm still working on my Daredevil vs Sentinel diorama. Pics to follow soon…

But questions:

1. What is the best product to use to pour a thin coating of fake water? I'm doing a diorama where the Sentinel head is partially submerged in water. I'll need to pour about 1/8" or 1/4" of fake water.

2. Once I pour the water and it dries, is it safe to spray over it with a matte sealant? Or will that mess it up?

Generally, any ideas on what and how to pour fake water?

Thanks!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

geevee,

Woodland Scenics has several products for creating "water". Here's a link to their page with water products. You can also use clear acrylic sheet with a cutout for the Sentinel's head, or build up layers of clear epoxy or something. I wouldn't coat the water with a matte finish unless you want it to look heavily coated with floating debris, though - water is *shiny*!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I've used Magic Water 2-part resin for water effects on several dioramas and have been happy with the results.

http://www.unrealdetails.com/

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## gvaughn1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the tips! I ended up ordering the Woodland Scenics realistic water.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I've seen people use glass, clear acetate sheets, clear silicon caulking (aquariums, bathrooms), and the commercial "made to look like water" products from vendors like Woodland scenic.

What I've learned is that it boils down to is what kind of water are you trying to model as to which product work best. A puddle, pool, stream, spray, splash, waves, etc.

The "made to look like water" stuff I've seen is pretty expensive.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I started this dio a couple of months ago these are just a few wips...
Basically used clear paintable silicone caulking on a sheet of Styrofoam and used a plastic spoon to make the waves by dabbing it into the wet silicone and lifting straight up...Still a long way to go on this but you get the idea... the Splash off the hull of the boat is a piece of clear plastic from a water bottle with the clear silicone treatment...






This silicone comes out white, but dries clear ...the thicker areas of it remain an opaque white inside adding to the water effect 
Denis


----------



## gvaughn1 (Feb 19, 2014)

McDougall, that water looks awesome! And the dio is looking really funny too.


----------

